# free pumps... UGJ????



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm really thinking about building a UGJ system for my new 50g. I figure it would be cheap since I just bought a used tank that came with two water pumps. 
One is a rio800 so it should be 211 gph.
the second is a rio180 so it should move 120gph. 
What diameter of pvc should I use? How many jets for each pump (please specify which pump)?
thanks in advance,
Khris


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I would hook up both to the same system and use 3/4" pipe then 1/2" for the jets. I wouldnt put anymore than 4, maybe 5 jets.


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

I dont think you have enough power out of those pumps to have more than 3 jets... Probably more like 2... Thats not that powerful but you can maybe do an ok job in a 50 G with only 3 jets. I have 8 in my 120 gallon so the ratio isnt THAT far off of what I got.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

You would be better off just using the pumps themselves to create flow over your substrate. In my 84g I have one 220 gph power head on either side of my tank blowing the detritus towards the center where I have the pick-ups for my filters at the back of the tank. It doesn't get it all but the few areas the gunk collects makes it easier to clean when I do water changes.

I'm not a big fan of having more then one pump on a line. The weaker one would have to work too hard. If you go with a ugj I would consider getting a submersable that would put out at least 100-150gph per jet. Don't forget to take into consideration head preasure when figuring out what size pump you'll need in relation to the number of jets.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I agree with Ice blue. Just put a grid or foam sleeve over each pump intake and use each pump as an individual and moveable jet. You see reef tank enthusiasts going more and more with this option, rather than losing flow to the friction each inch of PVC subtracts from the flow rate of the pumps. In the reef tank, detritus is a real problem that can kill "frags" it accumulates on, not an inconvenience while cleaning or looking at the tank.


----------

